# Who really uses On Demand?



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I have to admit that I've been disappointed by the offerings by DirecTV in relation their On Demand service. I was looking forward to having a Comcast-like type of service where I could go back and watch missed network shows. However, all it appears they have are a few shows from each cable network, and not even complete seasons at that (excluding some of the Premium Networks).

Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I use it all the time


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

I am quite happy with the service. I use it frequently. Sure, more content would be great. We always need more. But overall, it is god service and a significant part of my D* experience.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I use it all the time, However I get all the channels 265 + so there is lots of stuff to download.

Your VOD channels you get depends on what D* package your subscribed to.(EXAMPLE) Don't get the movie channels --THEN NO VOD movie channels for you!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

We use it every once and a while.

Mike


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I've used it once.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dervari said:



> I have to admit that I've been disappointed by the offerings by DirecTV in relation their On Demand service. I was looking forward to having a Comcast-like type of service where I could go back and watch missed network shows. However, all it appears they have are a few shows from each cable network, and not even complete seasons at that (excluding some of the Premium Networks).
> 
> Anyone else feeling this way?


I agree it is not anything like you might get from the Cable company but it's pretty good and improving all the time. I'm just disappointed that they are not yet offering HDNET Movies & HDNET on Demand.


----------



## Sah (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with the OP - On Demand is pretty useless to us.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Pulled quite some stuff off it. I am sure over time the offerings will expand. We have had less then a year of it being available.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Use it a lot. . . actually advance showings of 'Weeds' and 'Nurse Jackie' have been on Showtime on Demand.

And early seasons of 'Dexter' and several others.

If you don't like it, why complain? It's free.

I'm sure there's contractural arrangements that have to be concluded for network and HBO offerings.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

It's not much to me either, I do enjoy getting Nurse Jackie a week ahead of time and I stayed a week ahead on US of Tara, other than that, it's not a great asset. If it carried some of the major networks it would be a lot better. I was expecting it to be a bit more like cable also. I expected some network shows, and we hardly have any SciFi, USA, TNT and even less of it's in HD. I'd rate the selection as pretty much disappointing.


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree. I am disappointed with On Demand. I know other services, like Verizon, do offer a lot more shows to chose from. I don't even bother with it because of its' lack of programming.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

I use it maybe 2% of the time. I used it more before the content "expired" after so long. I can record a show and keep it as long as I want - or VOD a show and have to watch it with XX days.

I use it now for shows I missed. I never use PPV BTW, as I use Netflix.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I have multiple DVRs, so I get pretty much all I care to watch that way. I have used DoD several times to catch episodes of things I've missed. Sometimes I find interesting shows there that I wouldn't be finding otherwise (I don't just randomly browse the program guide, etc.).


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

I use OD often. Usually old movies from TCM or FMC. Would like to see HBO On Demand. Starz early releases are nice. BBC would also be nice.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I used it a lot with Uverse, too much of a PITA with DirecTV and not nearly as much to watch.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I use it a lot. I download kid program for my kids and it has the selection of the shows they like. I would like to see more HD but I use it plenty throughout the week.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have used it once and probably not ever use it again unless it it upgraded.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

The wife and I were both ill one weekend and trying to find something to watch. We actually went and did some Netflix on Demand through the Xbox. The DirecTV offering never even came to mind.

She has started watching Jon and Kate Plus Eight. Only 3 past episodes. That's the stuff that needs to be improved upon.

And you would have thought DirecTV would have at least had ONE major network on-board when they launched the offering.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I like it a lot more than cable's version, actually. I watched all of Californication Season 2 & have started on Dexter. It's funny to see people complain about a free service, though.


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

I use it to download old Blues Clues episodes for my 3 year old.

I haven't found much else there.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

_Who really uses On Demand?_

I do. A lot in fact.


----------



## GaryAZ (Jul 30, 2007)

Good topic. It's really been a disappointment for me because of the lack of free HD content. I'm sure this will change with time. There's so much great HD content though my regular D* service that I've stopped checking the On Demand guide because it's always a disappointment.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I agree it is not anything like you might get from the Cable company but it's pretty good and improving all the time. I'm just disappointed that they are not yet offering HDNET Movies & HDNET on Demand.


HD Net VOD is nothing to write home about, to be honest. We get it with FiOS. It's primarily stuff like Dan Rather Reports. They have remarkably few selections.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I use it at least once a week,


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I used it to watch the first two seasons of Dexter before season 3 started, but other than that I haven't really used it.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

I've checked it a few times, hoping to find something to watch. Never found anything worth watching though. It is a big disappointment for me. 

I guess maybe its because I only subscribe to total choice plus HD/DVR. 

There is literally almost nothing on the HD program list if you don't have premium type channels.

Also.. the listing of programs in VOD is impossible to look through. There is no way to just look at shows that you can actually watch. 90% of the shows in the listings for HD VOD are either PPV (which I can understand being useful) and then shows from stations I don't receive so I can't watch.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I would use it all the time if it had a fast start time like Netflix streaming.
For now, I never us it. I only use Netflix.

Seems to take a long time to download enough so you can watch something.

Even Netflix HD streaming starts very fast.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess it depends on your connection Scott. I can start watching SD immediately and HD within 2 minutes.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

scottchez said:


> I would use it all the time if it had a fast start time like Netflix streaming.
> For now, I never us it. I only use Netflix.
> 
> Seems to take a long time to download enough so you can watch something.
> ...


I use it for PPVHD in 1080p. Netflix wouldn't work for me, I rather have to wait a bit and watch the movie in good video quality.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

It's pretty useless to me, but I do play with it from time to time.

The main issues I have are poor picture quality and the sound levels on some selections are impossibly low.

After having been 'nearly exclusively HD' for some time in the living room, going back to YouTube-quality downloads is a real letdown. I don't have any movie packages so HD content is limited severely.

I downloaded some snippets from the Travel Channel and Food Network and the volume levels are uselessly low. Whereas I might set the TV at 23/100 when watching the Travel Channel and 19/100 for the Food Network, both's DOD content force me up to 60/100_!_ And if I accidentally hit a button and go back to TV, ho boy is that a wake up call for the entire neighborhood_!_

And while it is a free service from DirecTV, I had to spend a small amount of money to run cable to DVR, which is across the room from where the cable comes in, since the receivers apparently don't work with certain types of secured wireless networks (which I have).

A smaller niggle is that I used DOD as an excuse to push the family to upgrade to faster cable internet from slow and unreliable DSL. So now we pay more for internet and lost part of our bundling discount in the process. But it's a small thing since the internet is now much faster and more reliable. 

Until they get more HD programming I can access, it's gonna remain a pretty useless tool for me.


----------



## john_fl (Aug 20, 2006)

Never, I find it hard enough to keep up with the stuff I DVR'd...


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I use the service for the kids. I haven't found much for me there. I agree with the idea that they need to improve the content. I don't really care one way or another, but if they improved the offerings, I might be more inclined to use it.


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

dervari said:


> I have to admit that I've been disappointed by the offerings by DirecTV in relation their On Demand service. I was looking forward to having a Comcast-like type of service where I could go back and watch missed network shows. However, all it appears they have are a few shows from each cable network, and not even complete seasons at that (excluding some of the Premium Networks).
> 
> Anyone else feeling this way?


Me.

Bob H.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't use them pretty much at all. I only watch HD programs and none of them on demand are closed captioned.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I tried it at first, but I really do not use at all....


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

I would probably use it more if the interface was easier to navigate and there was a way to filter out channels I don't subscribe to. As is, it's very difficult just to browse and find something I might like that I can actually watch.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd use it more if we had ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX On-Demand options. Other than testing it, I've used it a handful of times. A very cool feature by DIRECTV.


----------



## jollygrunt (Apr 13, 2005)

I too use it quite a bit especially the anime network.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

How does one miss a show if they own a DVR?

OD is worthless, we tried it once.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I use it at least once a week.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I use it a lot. When my grand children come over we download Dora and Diego. I download a lot of Showtime series and movies and I just started looking at the sundance channel. 

I don't know how much network you get on cable, but it's not much. I have Comcast in Harrisburg and the only network shows we get are CBS and very few of them. I think there is a little NBC if you want to pay for it, but why do that when you can get it on HULU for free.

Also, you can watch a downloaded show on D while recording 2 other programs. On demand counts as 1 of your 2 channels with Comcast.

On the plus side for Comcast, they do have HBO on demand, but no HD for HBO. Their Scifi, FX, etc is also a little more extensive.

All in all, while I'd like the offering to expand, I'm pretty happy with the service so far.


----------



## dog6869 (Oct 27, 2007)

I use it all the time.. VERY HAPPY with it.. I wish HBO was on it...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Anime fan here, I use it all the time for the Anime Network.

Lets hope they add the major networks (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, & CW) one of these days.


----------



## mauijiminar (Oct 11, 2007)

YES for me it takes way too long to download a program and I have it hard wired to the internet. I just dont have a need for it.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

saleen351 said:


> *How does one miss a show if they own a DVR*?
> 
> OD is worthless, we tried it once.


Recording conflicts, software issues, weather issues, power outages etc.

OD is a great backup.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

*


dog6869 said:



I use it all the time.. VERY HAPPY with it.. I wish HBO

Click to expand...

*


dog6869 said:


> was on it...


 Me too, but I use it every now and again


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

I use DirecTV On Demand several times per week.

I primarily use it for Anime Network and Starz early premiers.

I have DSL with 3.0MB download speed / 768KB upload speed.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

In my opinion, there isn't a danged thing on TV that can't be missed. Aside from the poor programming quality; endless reruns, and the issuance of entire seasons of programming on DVDs have rendered it a moot point if you miss a show or not.



Hutchinshouse said:


> Recording conflicts, software issues, weather issues, power outages etc.
> 
> OD is a great backup.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a question. I have Comcast internet but D* (obviously) for TV. I didn't know the On-Demand titles are downloaded to your box, I thought they were streamed. So I loaded up the entire season of The Tudors and half of Californication. It took like 12 hours to get everything.

Has anyone had complaints from Comcast about bandwidth usage if you use on demand frequently?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Used it yesterday to record Flying Scotsman,haven't watched it yet.
The only thing i don't like about it is is very slow searching,sometimes i use the dvr scheduler on the Directv website.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Without stuff from the "big 4" networks it's pretty useless to me. I have probable really used it 3 times since it first became available.


Stryker412 said:


> I have a question. I have Comcast internet but D* (obviously) for TV. I didn't know the On-Demand titles are downloaded to your box, I thought they were streamed. So I loaded up the entire season of The Tudors and half of Californication. It took like 12 hours to get everything.
> 
> Has anyone had complaints from Comcast about bandwidth usage if you use on demand frequently?


----------



## Chazb (Jan 29, 2007)

I can honestly say that charter cable is much better than Direct with on demand services.I am very happy with direct overall but it is not in the same ballpark with charters OD services.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Without stuff from the "big 4" networks it's pretty useless to me. I have probable really used it 3 times since it first became available.


I think that's the biggest thing misssing, almost all the shows other than the major nets, NBC, CBS, ABC, Fox have multiple showings, my local networks have plenty of problems on their own and are the most undependable source of programming I have, add weather related problems, etc and the major networks are about 99% of the time one showing and done. No other opportunity to catch the episode(s) you might have missed.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

rebkell said:


> I think that's the biggest thing misssing, almost all the shows other than the major nets, NBC, CBS, ABC, Fox have multiple showings, my local networks have plenty of problems on their own and are the most undependable source of programming I have, add weather related problems, etc and the major networks are about 99% of the time one showing and done. No other opportunity to catch the episode(s) you might have missed.


I keep seeing Fox in the list of networks with regard to VOD. I may be wrong about this, but Fox currently doesn't offer VOD feeds. ABC, NBC, and CBS do, though - and they're starting to offer more in HD (the HD VOD offerings by the networks are still on the sparse side).


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Stryker412 said:


> I have a question. I have Comcast internet but D* (obviously) for TV. I didn't know the On-Demand titles are downloaded to your box, I thought they were streamed. So I loaded up the entire season of The Tudors and half of Californication. It took like 12 hours to get everything.
> 
> Has anyone had complaints from Comcast about bandwidth usage if you use on demand frequently?


I dont know about complaints but when I had Comcast I constantly had OD errors that it was unavailable or down. In terms of time to download. It does take some time but keep in mind you don't have to wait for the full download to watch a movie.

One of the things I love the most about DOD is that I can use Remote Scheduler where with cable I had to wait to get to the box to set the on demand. I prefer to surf the titles online then sitting through all of them with my STB and remote. I will say that Directv has a way to go on improvements but its not bad.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I use it as a demo for friends. I very seldom download anything. Too many other things to do.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

My cable co meters bandwidth but so far I haven't hit the 5gb daily cap. (Hey it's either that or DSL that barely reaches 1 Mbps and goes off 10 times a day...)

It's hard to hit the limit with the low-res You Tube quality SD video they offer. I played with DOD this morning and got tons of stuff and the "% free" meter never even moved_!_


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Tom Servo said:


> My cable co meters bandwidth but so far I haven't hit the 5gb daily cap. (Hey it's either that or DSL that barely reaches 1 Mbps and goes off 10 times a day...)
> 
> It's hard to hit the limit with the low-res You Tube quality SD video they offer. I played with DOD this morning and got tons of stuff and the "% free" meter never even moved_!_


Hmmmm....I've go 6MBps DSL and I can't remember it ever going out. :grin:

However, even at 6MB it's still too slow to watch as it's downloading. 

Mike


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I don't use them pretty much at all. I only watch HD programs and none of them on demand are closed captioned.


Lack of CC is a major flaw with the service.


TBlazer07 said:


> Without stuff from the "big 4" networks it's pretty useless to me. I have probable really used it 3 times since it first became available.


We definitely need the big 4 + any premium you sub to. If the big 4 were there people could sample their shows and plan on watching them regularly. Some people don't want to watch stuff because they feel they can't catch up. Remember when NBC tried to charge for "The Office"? I remember ABC was charging for 'Lost' and Desperate Housewives" on XBL and PSN.

I wonder if people would pay a couple dollars/month for on demand access to all of the Big 4 nets programming.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 17, 2005)

I have used it two or three times. I usually scroll through the menus every week or so but don't really find much. I subscribe to HBO, but none of the other movie channels. Obviously I would like to see HBO OD as well as network OK too. I love IFC but I am pretty disappointed in the offerings of IFC OD.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I use it, mostly to get stand-up from Comedy Central.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I never use it.

I find it too much of a hassle to scroll through the channels I DON'T get to find the channels I DO get.

I use Netflix, HULU, and Joost. (and soon to add Boxee June 24th) I really find no need to use ON Demand. (and Pay Per view for that matter)

Bruce


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

I looked to use it a lot when it first came out, but have since lost interest. I've primarily always been disappointed at the sparse amount of HD programming.

I still go back into it every now and then when some advertisement happens to bring it to mind, but I never seem to find much there that appeals to me. I even keep a VOD-related keyword search active on my Searches menu, but little ever catches my interest.

So I don't use it too much overall, but I'm hoping they will expand the offerings in the future to change that. For now, though, they just don't seem to have enough content for me.

(This thread probably should've been a poll.)


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

I use it all the time. Old movies on TCM and FMC, Nick for the kids, among other things.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I'd use it more if we had ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX On-Demand options. Other than testing it, I've used it a handful of times. A very cool feature by DIRECTV.


Ya, if the networks were on On-Demand....like Comcast, I think they had a deal with CBS, I would use it more often.


----------



## pogo (Oct 31, 2007)

I have used it. Would use it a lot more if there were a decent remote scheduling tool.


----------



## Anaisa (Sep 6, 2008)

I use mostly for PPV, page 1100. Love it.


----------



## guffy1 (Apr 23, 2006)

I use it here and there, not much. Would like to see some more expanded offerings though. No, I am not complaining. I am simply stating my opinion. Is that ok with you all? Or shall I say its awesome and I use it all the time so as not to get called out as being a complainer?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

gfrang said:


> Used it yesterday to record Flying Scotsman,haven't watched it yet.
> The only thing i don't like about it is is very slow searching,sometimes i use the dvr scheduler on the Directv website.


You got that to Work? I've never been able to schedule a VOD from the D* web Site, I can do a Regular Sat. Schedule recording every time Day or night. 
I can never get a VOD to Schedule?? I stand Corrected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never Mind It NOW works I just tried it haven't used it for a while only the record to receiver from Sat. schedule.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have ATT Extreme DSL, 6mbps that usually runs around 4 but better than the cable that I paid twice the price. . . 

and I can start a HD VOD, walk to the refer to get a beer, come back and watch it.

If we can get network and HBO VOD, it will be worth it!! (free)


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

i'm watching Mad Men series from AMC Ondemand, the more i mess with the ondemand the more i actually like it


----------



## harmil2 (Nov 22, 2003)

For me VOD needs more hdtv and Networks along with uptodate movie channel series. I find the software tiring and prefer Hulu or the network sites themselves for most downloads that I miss with my HD DVR. Would like to use VOD more if their offerings are expanded along with HD and the software is improved. I see Directv improving VOD slowly and keep checking back and occasionally try a show. Right now it just isn't that useful to me but may be more useful in a few months (or years).


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

exactly, i'm not going to pay for NBC HD when i can watch it free on my laptop


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

I just started using the service a few months ago and access the service about 1 to 2 times a week.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

I use it more and more as time goes by, snagged 5 episodes of the 1967 TV series "The Prisoner" last night.

I was somewhat concerned about hitting my "limits" with my ISP, but after talking to them about it (and I'm getting my D* service through them) I was told I'd have to stream stuff over my connection 25 hours a day, 7 days a week, all month long to even get close. 7 or 8 programs a week are no big thing.


----------



## uswebworx (Apr 16, 2009)

WestDC said:


> I use it all the time, However I get all the channels 265 + so there is lots of stuff to download.
> 
> Your VOD channels you get depends on what D* package your subscribed to.(EXAMPLE) Don't get the movie channels --THEN NO VOD movie channels for you!


Which is tupid IMO. The only reason i bought the damn Linksys thing!


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Without stuff from the "big 4" networks it's pretty useless to me. I have probable really used it 3 times since it first became available.


If I were only interested in programming from the big 4, a lot of the functionality of an HD DVR would be useless to me.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

I use it regularly for kids programming or to find something particular. I particularly like the integration in the search so I can download it immediately. I am on a 10 Mbps downlink, so the wait is not an issue unless it's HD.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

sdirv said:


> I use it more and more as time goes by, snagged 5 episodes of the 1967 TV series "The Prisoner" last night.
> 
> I was somewhat concerned about hitting my "limits" with my ISP, but after talking to them about it (and I'm getting my D* service through them) I was told I'd have to stream stuff over my connection 25 hours a day, 7 days a week, all month long to even get close. 7 or 8 programs a week are no big thing.


Really? Who's your provider. I figured an hour long of HD would be around 3.5 to 4 GB. that around 60 to 70 hours would hit the limit Comcast 250GB limit, just from DOD. These caps are a concern, more and more is becoming available to download over the net, not just Directv, there's always Hulu and Netflix, etc...


----------



## aldamon (Jun 23, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> I find it too much of a hassle to scroll through the channels I DON'T get to find the channels I DO get.


Is this something DirecTV might fix in the future? The GUI is very clunky. I'm also still looking for a way to filter out all paid content. Just want to see the free stuff.

Other than this limitation, VOD seems pretty good to me so far. I used it to watch Season 1 of Mad Men.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

aldamon said:


> Is this something DirecTV might fix in the future? The GUI is very clunky. I'm also still looking for a way to filter out all paid content. Just want to see the free stuff.
> 
> Other than this limitation, VOD seems pretty good to me so far. I used it to watch Season 1 of Mad Men.


A keyword search will do the trick. It would be something to the effect of *VOD NNOT PPV*. That may not be it exactly, but it will be pretty close. This will only pick on-demand titles without prices associated with them. If you got more specific (with CCHAN) you could filter out premiums to which you do not subscribe.


----------



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

Recorded the first episode of Warehouse 13 and liked it. Then realized I missed the 2nd one. Jumped on DoD and found it. Up until that point, it usless to me.

Give me the option for HBO and I'll sign right back up for HBO.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Ever since upgrading my Internet service from DSL to FiOS, I've used DOD more often. i find it very useful for when I "discover" a series after a few episodes have aired. When that happens, it's nice to be able to download and view the missed episodes before watching new episodes recorded on my DVR.

Although this is not a great example, because one episode has no bearing on the next, the most recent occurrence of me not realizing that a new season of a series had stared is Penn & Teller's Bull****. By the time that I realized that it was on again, they were already on Episode 3. Because of DOD, I was able to still watch Episodes 1 & 2.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

goober22 said:


> I use it maybe 2% of the time. I used it more before the content "expired" after so long. I can record a show and keep it as long as I want - or VOD a show and have to watch it with XX days.
> 
> I use it now for shows I missed. I never use PPV BTW, as I use Netflix.


One can hit a highlighted show with a button on the remote -- blue, maybe? -- that "keeps" it with a "k". Will this override the expired date?

Stan


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> One can hit a highlighted show with a button on the remote -- blue, maybe? -- that "keeps" it with a "k".  Will this override the expired date?
> 
> Stan


No. Marking it Keep Until Delete will prevent the show from being deleted if you run out of space, but the show will still automatically delete itself on the expiration date.

- Merg


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

The Merg said:


> No. Marking it Keep Until Delete will prevent the show from being deleted if you run out of space, but the show will still automatically delete itself on the expiration date.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks for the info. I think I'll try to burn one onto a DVD and see how things go that way. I assume that the "delete" function is software related (on the DVR) rather than something inherent in the programming. Anyway, I'll give it a try, for better or worse.

Stan


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I just downloaded _Stonehenge Deciphered_ (Smithsonian HD)


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't use it and can't see any reason to right now.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

I rarely use it but i did recently download and watch all the seasons of Dexter (so far) now that I've got Showtime again.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I use VOD to see Deadwood in HD then use DirecTV2PC and watch in HD 
(I have an R22)


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dervari said:


> I have to admit that I've been disappointed by the offerings by DirecTV in relation their On Demand service. I was looking forward to having a Comcast-like type of service where I could go back and watch missed network shows. However, all it appears they have are a few shows from each cable network, and not even complete seasons at that (excluding some of the Premium Networks).
> 
> Anyone else feeling this way?


I it use with Comcast Highspeed internet and it works great-Comcast has a great FAP 250 gig's a month 

I run 16/2 and can download any and everything D* has to offer. Very happy, As always there could be more but perhaps there will be in the future and with that comes ADDED COST $$$$$$$$$ If you wish to have more someone has to pay for it, The Gov't is just now starting to find this fact out.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

The last time I used it, about two weeks ago, I downloaded all of The Closure offerings, about 4 I think. Every single one was unwatchable, breakups, freezing while the audio continued, and other problems. I didn't make it through any of the shows. I haven't used it since.
__________________


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have used it a few times for some programing on Logo and Travel Channel. Wish we had the big 4 and more HD options.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

I use it a couple times a week and have had no problems with any shows downloading. SD seems to come in right away and I can start watching in a couple minutes and not catch up while HD I usually give it a 30 minute buffer and that has worked.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I find myself using more and more as I look through the offerrings. Downloads of SD are fast. HD offerrings are little slower but not horrible. 

If DTV can get CBS/ABC/Fox/NBC up and running, I see my use increasing. 

I really like DoD.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

We use DoD infrequently. For awhile, we did check the listings regularly for programs to watch. And, when my gf was sick for a week, she always had something downloading. But, now we find that we look for programs when their is nothing on live tv or in our list.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

HoosierBoy said:


> If DTV can get CBS/ABC/Fox/NBC up and running, I see my use increasing.


This really amounts to "if the broadcast networks will allow DirecTV to distribute shows via VOD." NBC did makes shows available for a very short period of time, but charged a fee for them (99 cents, I believe).

If, during the summer, they made their primetime shows available via VOD, I think they'd have a pretty good product.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

gregjones said:


> This really amounts to "if the broadcast networks will allow DirecTV to distribute shows via VOD." NBC did makes shows available for a very short period of time, but charged a fee for them (99 cents, I believe).
> 
> If, during the summer, they made their primetime shows available via VOD, I think they'd have a pretty good product.


Why would you want to pay $.99 for a show through VOD. You can watch most of the network shows on your PC for free through Hulu if you miss them. Link: Hulu

Some people have software to watch Hulu on their flat screen TV over their network. If you don't, you can connect your a laptop or PC to your flat screen and watch it. Although you will need wireless or a network connection to do it.

Also, I do use VOD to watch some of the Showtime series. Also, downloaded a 1080P movie the other day. You have to plan ahead for those movies though. It took about 3 hrs to download a 2 hr movie.


----------



## pinnacle109 (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the service. I am sure there are others that offer more.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> Why would you want to pay $.99 for a show through VOD. You can watch most of the network shows on your PC for free through Hulu if you miss them. Link: Hulu
> 
> Some people have software to watch Hulu on their flat screen TV over their network. If you don't, you can connect your a laptop or PC to your flat screen and watch it. Although you will need wireless or a network connection to do it.
> 
> Also, I do use VOD to watch some of the Showtime series. Also, downloaded a 1080P movie the other day. You have to plan ahead for those movies though. It took about 3 hrs to download a 2 hr movie.


Obviously, I don't want to pay to watch network programming. I'm more than familiar with Hulu. I was answering a question of availability. The networks obviously do not put it as a priority to be a VOD option. NBC did, for a time, make shows available as PPV VOD. It may have something to do with affiliate agreements.


----------



## mogulman (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't even looked at DoD in 6 months. The user interface for finding shows is horrible. Especially since I don't have premium stations. There are hundreds of shows that I would have to subscribe to the premium stations to watch and no way to easily filter them out.

I just installed Hulu desktop with a Media Center plugin on my HTPC last week. It works great. If only DOD functioned as well.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm not using DOD much. However, I would if DIRECTV added HD content to Travel Channel DOD (ch. 1277). I'd use that badboy all the time. I know bandwidth plays a big part in what channels we get. However, not an issue with DOD.

How about it DIRECTV?:grin:

If a contract is in place, at least give us HD via DOD.


----------



## TrixStar (Apr 8, 2009)

I've used it to catch up on Dexter, not for much else though.


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

GaryAZ said:


> Good topic. It's really been a disappointment for me because of the lack of free HD content. I'm sure this will change with time. There's so much great HD content though my regular D* service that I've stopped checking the On Demand guide because it's always a disappointment.


*I agree not enough HD content.*


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I would use the hell out of it if they had Howard TV on there.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I use it quite frequently...


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tom Servo said:


> It's hard to hit the limit with the low-res You Tube quality SD video they offer.


Then you must be using a different YouTube.com then me(In that I've never seen low-res You Tube quality SD video look as good as DoD.)



barryb said:


> _Who really uses On Demand?_
> 
> I do. A lot in fact.


+1
I use it a lot, I have 63 items waiting to downloaded.

It's not slow for me at all(But then I have a 20/2 download speed).


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

We use it every day.

We have the HR22 on HDMI 1
We have the Moto Comcast TiVo on HDMI 2

We prefer the DIRECTV ondemand over Comcast. The simple reason? When you go into OnDemand on DIRECTV, what you were watching is minimized into the PIP window. On Comcast, it switches to a rolling ondemand commercial. 

Now, Comcast does have more content ondemand, but 90% of what we watch is identical on both systems. Comcast is a bit faster, but by waiting and extra minute we can watch on DIRECTV. 

The method of going to the ondemand offering of a channel is better on DIRECTV as well, 1248 for FX, 1265 for A&E, 1295 for Sprout - makes it easier for us to jump to the offering. In Comcast you have to drill down through many menus to get to the same content.

Considering it use to be a big selling point for Comcast, I'd say DIRECTV has done well and the interface is actually better....

now if only changing channels was as snappy as on the Comcast box...


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

lee78221 said:


> It's not slow for me at all(But then I have a 20/2 download speed).


I have 25/10 Fios and it took 1 hour 10 minutes to download a 1:29 minute HD movie. I wasn't in a hurry to watch it though so I didn't care.


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

mluntz said:


> I have 25/10 Fios and it took 1 hour 10 minutes to download a 1:29 minute HD movie. I wasn't in a hurry to watch it though so I didn't care.


As it's been said you don't have to wait until it's fully downloaded to start watching it. All I have to do is wait for 5-10 and start watching.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

lee78221 said:


> As it's been said you don't have to wait until it's fully downloaded to start watching it. All I have to do is wait for 5-10 and start watching.


It depends on the size of the file and the speed of the download. If I start watching an HD movie after 10 minutes, it will catch up to the download and I have to wait. What you need to watch for is when the status bar turns green. That's supposed to be an indication that you can start watching, w/o catching up to the file that is being downloaded.


----------



## cheapsk8 (Aug 21, 2009)

very seldom, it is slow, and not as many programs I am interested in but at least they are not charging for it


----------



## bdwill (Jun 26, 2007)

mogulman said:


> I've checked it a few times, hoping to find something to watch. Never found anything worth watching though. It is a big disappointment for me.
> 
> I guess maybe its because I only subscribe to total choice plus HD/DVR.
> 
> ...


It's like you're me! lol!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DirecTV's VOD selection is obviously dwarfed by Comcast's. But WOW!, which is another cable company available in my area, has a completely pathetic VOD selection. They've got the premium channels, a bunch of off-the-wall BS that is VOD-exclusive, and PPV movies. That's about it. It makes DirecTV's selection look amazing.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

Worthless!


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I have downloaded quite a few movies and I have not had one that didn't have a lot of picture breakup. The downloads are also very slow for me.


----------



## BK89 (Sep 18, 2007)

The download speed is terrible! I can download an HD torrent file in ten minutes. It takes two hours to download the same show on VOD.


----------



## jmudukes07 (Jul 8, 2009)

I've just gotten into Dexter this past week with the VOD.

While not as convenient as cable I think it works pretty well and it has been great getting a lot of this stuff in HD.


----------

